# LODZ | New City Centre



## Phobos

Is this the place where there was a Gehry projet proposed?I hope they didn't cancel it.


----------



## dexter2

Fresh pics:



karol.ldz said:


>


----------



## dexter2

Part 2:



karol.ldz said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz

Phobos said:


> Is this the place where there was a Gehry projet proposed?I hope they didn't cancel it.


Yes, it is. City authorities have been experiencing some problems but they are trying to find the best way out and we're all hoping the project will be finalised.


----------



## dexter2

Part 3:



karol.ldz said:


>


----------



## dexter2

Part 4:



karol.ldz said:


>


----------



## dexter2

Part 5:



karol.ldz said:


>


----------



## dexter2

Part 6:



karol.ldz said:


>


----------



## dexter2

Part 7:



karol.ldz said:


>


----------



## dexter2

dexter2 said:


> Ździsiu.


----------



## dexter2

^^ Edited post with first part, thats second:



dexter2 said:


> That's it.


----------



## lukaszek89

It's going faster than I expected :applause:


----------



## Urbanista1

wow, can't wait to see it when it's finished. Lodz will soon be the place to be, at least one of the top hot cities in the world, with rents so low and such an impressive stock of historic buildings, not to mention the new airport and being the highway crossroads of Central Europe.


----------



## dexter2

Yeah, i hope It'll be like that... But even with NCC completed there still be a long road ahead - historical centre is so neglectet, that it's almost impossible to live there.

Some news - top of a chimney is now visable: 



mari00 said:


> Mój aparat ponownie zmartwychwstał. Starałem się dziś zrobić podobne zdjęcie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> przepraszam z ziarno, robione na zoomie cyfrowym.
> 
> Trochę więcej





Bogus_90 said:


> Witam. To jest mój pierwszy post na tym forum mimo, że zaglądam tu od jakiegoś czasu.
> Na początek wstawiam dzisiaj zrobione zdjęcie komina.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





IceMen said:


> To jeszcze raz ode mnie, tylko że pion i nieco jaśniejsze





ww_lodz said:


> I ode mnie, i ode mnie, ale po ciemnku



And its seems, that part of a station that will be on the ground is going to be designed by... *Daniel Libeskind!*
Until now there were only informations about the symbolic gate.

It might looks like that:


----------



## dexter2

*Old station is now closed, ~400 000 Euro worth investment has just started!* :cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz

Newest pictures


mari00 said:


> Some additional photos


----------



## urix99

nice for the city :banana:


----------



## ww_lodz

urix99 said:


> nice for the city :banana:


It's more than just "nice", especially for Łódź, believe me 
It's like a new era, like an injection of new energy the city really needs.

***



>


source + a couple of photos more


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

ww_lodz said:


> It's more than just "nice", especially for Łódź, believe me
> It's like a new era, like an injection of new energy the city really needs.


Indeed. This project is phenomenal :cheers:

It will revitalize the whole city. Congratulations


----------



## wholagun

What is the status of the Gehry project, is it a go or no go?


----------



## dexter2

Former power station are those red brick buildings visible in photos.


----------



## Orionol

dexter2 said:


> Former power station are those red bricked buildings visible in photos.


And what will they serve? Give power to the city or will there be offices?

EDIT: So that you know, here in Sweden, we got some old historical power stations/industial building that got renovated to offices. It looks nice, because you think these building are power station but when you enter the building than you get a different point of view of the building (like Tate Modern in London, but it is a museum instead of a office-building).


----------



## dexter2

I will use google translate for this:



> EC1 west
> 
> The EC-1 Building West created as an interactive Science and Technology Centre, which will be the Centre for Education and Museum and recreation.
> 
> As the center of the museum is dedicated to documenting the object of technical ideas and commemorate both the architectural and energy in relation to time and space aesthetics and functionality of a typical power plant. The Center for Science and Technology, rise three "Educational Paths" related to the theme of energy:
> 
> ENERGY PATH
> TRACK HISTORY OF CIVILIZATION AND SCIENCE
> PATH "WORLD MICRO - MACRO WORLD"





> EC1 east
> 
> Objects revitalized East EC-1 will serve as cultural and artistic functions. This will be an open space for artists, young, talented people who want to express by the field of art. The building will have enough space for this, as well as workshop and seminar rooms, as well as guest rooms for teachers, students, artists, together with the required infrastructure. It will also be a space which will benefit other institutions organizing cultural events - education for the residents of Lodz, as well as people coming from out of town.
> 
> A place where you will find include:
> 
> library
> memory lake
> planetarium
> studies and workshops
> gallery
> theater sound
> headquarters and offices of cultural institutions
> seminar and conference rooms
> tower


----------



## Orionol

dexter2 said:


> I will use google translate for this:


Aha, now I get it. Thanks. :cheers:
Its kind of like Tate Modern & a science station.


----------



## dexter2

Łódź is often called 'Polish Manchester' thanks to many industrial objects located in here. Did you know that Łódź was the fastest growing city in Europe in late XIX century? Almost as fast, as Chicago.

Some prominent examples of industrial heritage: 
Lofts: https://www.google.pl/search?q=manu...9,d.bGE&fp=c90a6c9b52b7f72d&biw=1424&bih=1062
Manufaktura CH: https://www.google.pl/search?q=manu...&biw=1424&bih=1062&sei=0XMEUbPvLamq4AS_v4DADg
Hotel Andels: https://www.google.pl/search?q=manu...9,d.bGE&fp=c90a6c9b52b7f72d&biw=1424&bih=1062
And many, many more...



Orionol said:


> Aha, now I get it. Thanks. :cheers:
> Its kind of like Tate Modern & a science station.


Exactly


----------



## Orionol

dexter2 said:


> Łódź is often called 'Polish Manchester' thanks to many industrial objects located in here. Did you know that Łódź was the fastest growing city in Europe in late XIX century? Almost as fast, as Chicago.
> 
> Some prominent examples of industrial heritage:
> Lofts: https://www.google.pl/search?q=manu...9,d.bGE&fp=c90a6c9b52b7f72d&biw=1424&bih=1062
> Manufaktura CH: https://www.google.pl/search?q=manu...&biw=1424&bih=1062&sei=0XMEUbPvLamq4AS_v4DADg
> Hotel Andels: https://www.google.pl/search?q=manu...9,d.bGE&fp=c90a6c9b52b7f72d&biw=1424&bih=1062
> And many, many more...
> 
> 
> Exactly



Wow, incredible. Althought, I knew about Manifaktura. It is the largest Mall in Poland, isnt it?


----------



## dexter2

Orionol said:


> Wow, incredible. Althought, I knew about Manifaktura. It is the largest Mall in Poland, isnt it?


One of the biggest, 27 hectares. But It's mostly public areas, museums, fun centers and restaurants - shopping mall is just part of it


----------



## Orionol

dexter2 said:


> One of the biggest, 27 hectares. But It's mostly public areas, museums, fun centers and restaurants - shopping mall is just part of it


That is huge.
Haha, everything in one. Good idea to attract people to this place.


----------



## ww_lodz

Power plant west - Science and Technology Centre




























more photos: http://www.ec1lodz.pl/Budowa_styczen_2013_-_EC1_Zachod_-_Centrum_Nauki_i_Techniki,7,19


Power plant east - Film Centre


























more photos: http://www.ec1lodz.pl/Budowa_styczen_2013_-_EC1_Wschod_-_Centrum_Sztuki_Filmowej,7,20

You'll also find other photos from previous months in the gallery. The ones I just pasted are this month's.


----------



## Slartibartfas

These adapted industrial buildings will be so awesome once they are finished with the construction work. Lodz is getting a new serious blood infusion in exciting urban live, right at its center. One day I have to go there and see how it turned out.


----------



## Pampali

Orionol said:


> Aha, now I get it. Thanks. :cheers:
> Its kind of like Tate Modern & a science station.


Former power station where Tate Modern exist is probably bigger than power station in Łódź, but all New City Center in Łódź contains more exciting buildings. Tate Modern is just modern art gallery, New City Center could be shared areal of fun, art, science, history and also commercial - I hope.
Beside, currently under construction, will rise Central Railway Station (Dworzec Fabryczny) with direct connection to Łódź Airport (about 15 min.), and to Warsaw (about 60 min.). I invite you to visit when we're done building  .


----------



## Slartibartfas

^^ Could it be that it is a bit like the Museumsquartier (MQ) in Vienna, just a bit more technical, like the MQ and Museum of applied art (MAK) together?


----------



## dexter2

I love those timelapses, totally mesmerising... And worth subscribing - every other day there's a new one 







And here you can see the overview of new underground station, EC1 and tunnel sites:


----------



## dexter2

A lot of work going on... 







I mean A LOT:


----------



## rychlik

dexter2 said:


> Łódź is widely known as the most neglected city in Europe, but with *HUGE* potential.


But from a different point of view, it has the best preserved pre-WWII, 19th century architecture in Poland. Right? :cheers:
Some streets look like they're right outta Paris.


----------



## dexter2

^^ Exactly right :cheers:


----------



## Slartibartfas

That doesn't look that much like Paris but more like 19th century central European to me... but in any case it looks friendly. I guess it would look even grander on a sunny summer day.


----------



## rychlik

Slartibartfas said:


> That doesn't look that much like Paris but more like 19th century central European to me... but in any case it looks friendly. I guess it would look even grander on a sunny summer day.


Well I was exaggerating a bit but believe me, Lodz has some impressive architecture.

Dexter2, great job documenting Lodz's transformation. We need people like you.


----------



## rychlik

Dexter2, does Lodz have a good small, local micro breweries? :cheers:


----------



## dexter2

Of course :cheers:

Łódź along with Wrocław, and Gdańsk is capital of beer in Poland. 
We've got legendery shop - Zofmar, you could have bought there large variety of beers in times when there were just 2-3 large brewerys in almost every shop. 
Low prices made this shop very popular even in other big cities.
Of course nowyou can buy good beer in almost every shop, that was just a piece of history 

Refering directly to your question - we have two restaurant brewerys - Bierhalle Łódź and Grill the Brasil on Traugutta street and in Manufaktura 
I recomment Bierhalle and their awesome bock beer.

Don't miss Piwoteka Narodowa - It is not a brewery but pub where you can drink almost every good beer from Poland and a lot from other countries including USA and Canada 
This pub hosted almost every premiere of a new beer connected with polish beer revolution. Like it! http://www.facebook.com/PiwotekaNarodowa?ref=ts&fref=ts

Others:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Eclipse-Inn/105630712806472?fref=ts
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Peron-6/194706457230349?ref=ts&fref=ts

Don't forget to visit those places while visiting our city


----------



## ww_lodz

dexter2 said:


> *New City Centre Masterplan Project:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by stefbra


^^ The upper side of the interactive map is not a hundred percent compatible with what will be done though; some streets should be shifted up a bit.


----------



## ww_lodz

The bird's eye view of the construction site:









http://m.forsal.pl/forsal/lodz-tak-dzis-wyglada-dawna-ziemia-obiecana-zdjecia-z-lotu-ptaka


----------



## dexter2

Update:



karol.ldz said:


>


----------



## ww_lodz




----------



## Perseus26

ww_lodz said:


> The bird's eye view of the construction site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.forsal.pl/forsal/lodz-tak-dzis-wyglada-dawna-ziemia-obiecana-zdjecia-z-lotu-ptaka


Woo that's HUGE man! 

Anyway, what about the project's total cost?


----------



## dexter2

1 700 000 000 zł -> ~ 400 000 000 €


----------



## wolfpaw

Interesting


----------



## lodzer.m

dexter2 said:


> 1 700 000 000 zł -> ~ 400 000 000 €


It's only cost of the train and coach station, new streets and tramways.


----------



## dexter2

Things are getting really interesting

Week ago:



karol.ldz said:


> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.




Yesterday: 



mc20 said:


>



As you can see two birds have arrived on site. Will be 7 more


----------



## Pastaie

I will be following this great project


----------



## dexter2

18 July:









Wiesław Stępień


As you can see we've got already 5 cranes on site :cheers:


----------



## dexter2

Our underground station is being build by ants!


----------



## Amrafel

The scale of the project reminds me of Hauptbahnhof project in Vienna. Impressive, Lodz will be a different city after finihing this. :applause:


----------



## Slartibartfas

^^
Maybe its a bit smaller but its still huge and unlike the Hbf in Vienna its much more central. Once this project is finished it appears to me that this will be in fact part of the very centre of the city. It looks like a fantastic upgrade of the urban heart of Lodz. And its always nice if something like comes with a public transportation hub right in the middle.


----------



## dexter2

Maybe It's smaller as an urban project, but as you said, thanks to It's central location we can place there some outstanding and very important cultural and service investments. And perhaps the most important thing - we are moving our main station (Fabryczna) under the ground and than connecting with Kaliska station by tunnel making Fabryczna central!


----------



## dexter2

Totally awesome!


----------



## dexter2

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.374655962636930.1073741849.325660540869806&type=3


----------



## dexter2

*Green light for the sale of the lot prepared for 'City Gate'*

*To sell or not land at the Gate City ? Above this question councilors debated eight hours . There were dozens of questions , suspicions of corruption and insulting . Finally, the transaction councilors agreed. This can be caused later in the year*

From morning debated Commission on New Centre of Łódź and the Plan Commission . Councillors did not believe in pure intentions of potential buyers of land for Gate City , where he was parking in front of Railway Station . They wanted a guarantee that the land will not be sold cheaper than the price resulting from the review of the potential value , or about 37 million zł .

Councillors of both the committee also took the position in which the turn to Prime Minister Donald Tusk of " taking the tender procedure preventative actions under the anti-corruption shield ." This , in turn, felt hurt municipal representatives working on the preparation of land for sale .

- I feel quite offended - said Vice President Agnieszka Nowak .

- This opinion councilors say that driving with the project to the fair to Cannes or Berlin , conducted criminal activities and corruption - said the visibly upset vice president Mark Cieslak .

Finally, the Commission for the New Centre of Łódź took the view that agrees to the deal, but only if the mayor writes to a resolution of the value below which the transaction can not be completed . The Plan Commission do not vote in their position and decided to wait to put the sales amount in the resolution .

- What wozimy investors at the construction site , since then we are afraid to sell the land - said after meeting Vice President Cieslak . - Working in such an atmosphere , in a climate of innuendo about corruption may cause the investor withdraws from the transaction.

Everything had to be decided at an extraordinary meeting of the city council . To deal was finalized later this year , the decision could not wait . The schedule is very tight and it shows that to sign the deed may be December 31 .

During the session, it was less emotional . Proposed a compromise solution . The contents of the resolution entered in the land is worth 39 million zł . Also adopted two other resolutions , in which the city council expects the mayor that the land will not be sold cheaply. The fact that this does not happen , they promised and Cieslak Zdanowska councilor .

Matthew Walasek on behalf of the club's Civic Platform persuaded to sell the land , because "it is a good project ."

- Are the most important jobs for the city . We keep our word for president you did not sell off land - said Vladislav Skwarka on behalf of the Democratic Left Alliance . Councillors supported the group finally decided to sell .

- We have no basis to believe the president - said Piotr Adamczyk of Law and Justice, which did not support the sale .

*The council voted 32 in favor, 7 against and no abstentions .*











http://lodz.gazeta.pl/lodz/1,35153,...o_dla_sprzedazy_dzialki_pod_Brame_Miasta.html


----------



## dexter2

Author of this film may be right, but only if you consider investments done by city administration or government that is infrastructure in general.

Private investments in Łódź are sadly still at very low level considering the city's population and compared to other polish big cities.


----------



## dexter2

Stunning pic :drool:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...826.1073741827.325660540869806&type=1&theater


----------



## dexter2

EC1 by poginho1:


----------



## rychlik

amazing - love it


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Fantastic renovation. The Polish are experts at renovating their buildings...


----------



## dexter2

*First peaks of City Gate by Daniel Libeskind (Born in Łódź):*


----------



## dexter2

by ander

:master:


----------



## dexter2

*They began digging under the -8 lvl of the new station. At the same time construction of 0 and + lvls begin:*



kukuss said:


> http://www.dzienniklodzki.pl/artyku...-zdjecia,1,3,id,t,sm,sg.html#galeria-material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dzienniklodzki.pl/artyku...-zdjecia,1,1,id,t,sm,sg.html#galeria-material
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dzienniklodzki.pl/artyku...-zdjecia,1,1,id,t,sm,sg.html#galeria-material





Djpopak said:


> Fotki z centralnego wykopu dworca:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Źrudło: www.facebook.com





Katarzyna DJ said:


>


----------



## dexter2

*It's one of the biggest investments in central Europe:*



Rufffus said:


> [28-12-2013r] Zdjęcia robione znad ulic: Węglowej, Targowej, Tuwima/Wydawniczej
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.





dexter2 said:


> Nie wiem czy ta jest większa, bo budowa się odbywa razem z tunelem, który będzie miał ponad dwa kilosy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by karol.ldz:


----------



## dexter2

*EC1 update:*


East:
























































West:


----------



## Rokugatsu

Looks incredible, a new city's signature for sure. There is nothing like it anywhere in Poland or central and eastern Europe. Even whole Europe maybe?
I don't know, but I just love the style of those buildings!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

I adore industrial buildings. This renovation is splendid. :applause:


----------



## Iapetus

Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Slartibartfas

So this EC1 will be a technology museum? Cool. This is will be a real asset for the city.


----------



## lodzer.m

Yes, the western part will be the Centre of Science and Technology, while in the eastern part a Centre of Film Art is planned. There is also a smaller part of the former power plant, called EC1 South-East, which is factory and museum of Se-ma-for, an animation studio which won two Oscars (for _Tango_ by Zbigniew Rybczyński in 1982 and _Peter and the Wolf_ by Suzie Templeton and Marek Skrobecki in 2008). This part wil be also renovated in the forthcoming years.


----------



## Slartibartfas

Cool. Sounds a bit like the Museumsquarter concept as realized in Vienna, adapted to the location and the features of Lodz, with a focus on technology. Are there already concrete plans about the other parcels of that larger city centre project area? There is this Libeskind building, but what about the rest? Still no vizualizations or informations available? What is the time frame for the development area again?


----------



## dexter2

Masterplan is still being finished. Most of the parcels will be sold to private investors for housing and business mostly. But details are still unknown.


----------



## Slartibartfas

Oh, I see. So it will take many more years until the area looks anything close to being finished. I had the impressio they were already further in their planning because the station is already under construction and because of projects like the EC1.


----------



## dexter2

Łódź is still going through transformation problems. City is not as attractive as Wrocław, Gdańsk, Kraków or Poznań (not to mention Warszawa) and very neglected. This is generally why it is impossible for us to bring huge investor to develop whole area like you can see in Asian cities - it would simply stay empty.
This has to be economical process of growing city when space needed. Parcel by parcel and block by block


----------



## Urbanista1

I visited Lodz for the first time this past summer and after visiting most other large Polish cities and having been forewarned about the neglected state of Lodz, we were pleasantly surprised by the city. Neglected it was, but so many original beautiful tenement houses that of course need facelifts, a city virtually un touched by war and so many converted old factories. The one thing Lodz lacks and that EC1 and new train station will give it is a centre. Every city in Poland has a centre of some kind such as a rynek, CBD or other such hub. Poitrkowska is tunning but its only one very long street that could serve as another major node but not as a centre or cbd. I think once the train station nears completion other development will follow very quickly....the potential is huge.


----------



## Slartibartfas

^^ I have never been there, maybe I'll wait for some of the development to be realized. That EC1 would be a nice place to visit for sure. 

There is certainly a lot of potential.


----------



## Rokugatsu

Urbanista1 said:


> I visited Lodz for the first time this past summer and after visiting most other large Polish cities and having been forewarned about the neglected state of Lodz, we were pleasantly surprised by the city. Neglected it was, but so many original beautiful tenement houses that of course need facelifts, a city virtually un touched by war and so many converted old factories. The one thing Lodz lacks and that EC1 and new train station will give it is a centre. Every city in Poland has a centre of some kind such as a rynek, CBD or other such hub. Poitrkowska is tunning but its only one very long street that could serve as another major node but not as a centre or cbd. I think once the train station nears completion other development will follow very quickly....the potential is huge.


Agree. I visited it last year as well, the city itself is amazing, a lot of beautiful buildings, I didn't know what to look at  But yes, Łódź is also probably the most neglected city in Poland, which is a shame. But I'm pretty sure it will get better and one day it will become a tourists destination


----------



## dexter2

Łódź Fabryczna station roof

Middle part:






































West part:










http://lodz.gazeta.pl/lodz/5,35136,...z_Fabryczna__DUZE_ZDJECIA_.html#BoxLokLodzImg


----------



## Dema Kowalenko

This investment will help Lodz to recover and finds its place in modern Poland and Europe.


----------



## dexter2

Redzio said:


> Z FB





karol.ldz said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## dexter2

One word: spectacular! :cheers:




MiBac said:


> Parę na zachętę dam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> więcej może jutro





MiBac said:


> Reszta moich zdjęć:
> 
> Konkretne wejście główne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Szklą wejście główne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kładka pomiędzy południową a północną antresolą.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mniej więcej taki widok będą mieli pasażerowie wysiadający z dworca i udający się w stronę centrum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czas na halę zachodnią.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Świetlik środkowy, widać układaną nawierzchnię na peronach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hala dworca PKS


----------



## Christi69

This is really nice, and fills up very well the huge no man's land close to the centre of Lodz! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## dexter2

This no mans land should be full of buildings in some time


----------



## dexter2

https://www.facebook.com/fu3sko/pho...628478560488/1683022698587730/?type=1&theater


----------



## FelixMadero

Amazing!


----------



## dexter2

First pictures of eastern hall without scaffolding:



kuzyn1910 said:


> 1.


----------



## TwItCH

People with OCD will freak when they see this roof.


----------



## misiek-lodz

^^ People without OCD will freak out too


----------



## dexter2

*Current investments U/C in Nowe Centrum Łodzi​*
1. NCŁ - Łódź Fabryczna Station



























https://www.facebook.com/Nowe-Centrum-Łodzi-operacja-na-otwartym-mieście-246480012051512/?fref=ts



























by MiBac



2. NCŁ - EC1 Zachód:







































3. NCŁ - 'Nowa Fabryczna'/SKANSKA offices:




















4. NCŁ - mBank offices/Budomal:




















5. NCŁ - modernization of Textilimpex:




















6. NCŁ - street modernization with calmed traffic:

Before:











After:




































by MiBac


----------



## dexter2

New City Centre area









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=919516448096569&set=gm.1034670059906602&type=3&theater


----------



## ww_lodz

A more recent panoramic shot of the station:


>


The source is: instagram.com/domanewyork.


----------



## dexter2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131563138&postcount=1947


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Is there any plan to reclad that taller building two photos up to the left?


----------



## dexter2

For now - no. This building is owned by PKP (Polish railways) from what I remember, so it will be rather demolished, than recladded


----------



## karol.ldz




----------



## dexter2

3 years in NCC:









https://www.facebook.com/ReFotograf...6917253514596/501471483392505/?type=3&theater


----------



## Bartas2004

ILTarantino said:


> Why don't they build skyscrapers in Lodz? It's the third city in Poland, and the twenty-seventh in the EU...


Because our local government don't like skyscrapers. They think the skyscrapers could destroy the local real estate development market, so for example the highest allowed building in the New City Center could have no more than 64 meters. :nuts:

Some new photos
New train station:


lenin said:


>


New office buildings



dexter2 said:


> Fotki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jestemlodz...6058754236963/858223711020464/?type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autor zdjęć: Rafał Tomczyk http://www.4wymiar.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/budomal/ph...974807726604/2063843623839716/?type=3&theater





MiBac said:


> *Biurowiec Nowa Fabryczna *
> 
> 
> Zdjęcia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Więcej zdjęć biurowca Nowa Fabryczna
> 
> Zdjęcia: Rafał Tomczyk 4wymiar


----------



## Bartas2004

Now under construction:
Brama Miasta (City Gate)



preSid€nt;101309846 said:


> *10 kwietnia 2017 r. W Planetarium EC1 SKANSKA i architekt Przemo Łukasik z Medusa Group przedstawili wchodzący w fazę realizacji projekt Bramy Miasta.*
> 
> http://www.medusagroup.pl/projekty/biurowe/brama-miasta/





andrew100 said:


> Dzisiejszusz





kukuss said:


> 14.08.2018



PRIMO



MiBac said:


> Faktycznie na ulicy Węglowej od Lindleya do Tramwajowej planowana jest inwestycja mieszkaniowa - *deweloper Profbud* - poniżej taka moja krótka analiza możliwości zabudowy
> 
> *Wizualizacje inwestycji Primo*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Działka z wysokości*:





phl said:


> ^^ inicjatywa fajna, ale to chyba oznacza, że nie maja w najbliższych planach budowy tej części od strony Tramwajowej i pewnie kilka lat na to poczekamy.
> Tymczasem od Lindleya/Węglowej budują i wychodzą ponad powierzchnię gruntu, poniżej kilka zbliżeń na żelbet:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------

